# 1000 hm Pommelsbrunn



## Phantomas (22. Juni 2021)

Hallo miteinander, 

Wer kann mir paar Infos über den Wanderweg 1000 hm Pommelsbrunn geben 🤔 nicht zu Fuß,  sondern mit'n Bike !


----------



## CC. (22. Juni 2021)

Geht nicht alles zu fahren. Sind ein paar steile Stücke mit drin, die man mit geschickter Routenlegung besser runter fährt,  z.B. Mühlkoppe oder gegenüber am Naturfreundehaus. Der Weg ist eigentlich ein prima Wanderweg oder für Trailrunner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polluxx (22. Juni 2021)

Servus,

es gibt 2 Teile, die nord und Südseite. Beide so 13km lang, hinauf zur Mühlkoppe musst du schieben, da kannst du einen gewissen Teil einfach nicht fahren. Auch beim Hochberg wirst du schieben müssen wenn du direkt rauf willst, kann man aber gut am archäologischen Pfad umfahren. Am besten du beginnst mal mit der Südseite in pommelsbrunn direkt hoch zur mühlkoppe dann über Hochberg zur Johannesburg und über die Kapellenruine Arzlohe zum hohlen Fels/ Houbirg. Dann wieder runter über Reckenberg, wieder Pommelsbrunn und rauf zur Ruine Lichtenstein, auch da evtl schieben. Dann hinter zum Kreuzberg und dann rechts zurück zum Zankelstein. Vorsicht evtl ist da noch der Harvester unterwegs😁und dann wieder runter nach pommelsbrunn, das macht Spaß 😅


----------



## Phantomas (22. Juni 2021)

Polluxx schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> es gibt 2 Teile, die nord und Südseite. Beide so 13km lang, hinauf zur Mühlkoppe musst du schieben, da kannst du einen gewissen Teil einfach nicht fahren. Auch beim Hochberg wirst du schieben müssen wenn du direkt rauf willst, kann man aber gut am archäologischen Pfad umfahren. Am besten du beginnst mal mit der Südseite in pommelsbrunn direkt hoch zur mühlkoppe dann über Hochberg zur Johannesburg und über die Kapellenruine Arzlohe zum hohlen Fels/ Houbirg. Dann wieder runter über Reckenberg, wieder Pommelsbrunn und rauf zur Ruine Lichtenstein, auch da evtl schieben. Dann hinter zum Kreuzberg und dann rechts zurück zum Zankelstein. Vorsicht evtl ist da noch der Harvester unterwegs😁und dann wieder runter nach pommelsbrunn, dass macht Spaß 😅


Danke für Eure Infos 😃 werde es so probieren !


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juni 2021)

Also zur Mühlkoppe hoch würde ich den 1000hm verlassen und weiter hinten rum hochfahren. Da lässt es sich relativ entspannt hoch treten. Zur Ruine Lichtenstein ist es möglich, fahrend hoch zu kommen, wenn man etwas Kraft und Ausdauer hat. Im Prinzip eine schöne und anstrengende Runde und zur ersten Orientierung ganz gut.


----------

